# Born a mother, always a mother... For Ms Mom



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

It's been hidden in her sig forever, so long that most of us don't see it anymore. But today, Dec 14, is the tenth anniversary of the day that Jacque's spirit daughter Amanda was born.

Dear Jacque, I don't know how pain and joy will mix for you today. What's clear is that you were born a mother ten years ago. I can't imagine the pain her stillbirth has caused you, but I do know that you've used your experience to soothe and help heal a lot of woman who had similar terrible experiences. Goodbyes are the hardest thing in the world







and you've had to say the hardest goodbye there is that day.

For you and Amanda and the rest of your family:





























ild






























































I hope your day will be peaceful and serene. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

In remembrance of Amanda Leigh....

A person's a person, no matter how small.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Thinking of you Jacque and Amanda.









Warmly~

Lisa:


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Jacque,

I can't imagine the pain and loss you went through ten years ago losing your sweet baby.

Your daughter survives in your spirit and gentleness. You have helped so many women on this board and in real life. You are a true testimony to the the spirit of motherhood to me, surviving through great loss and reveling in great joy.

We have worked together for over two years now on these boards, I have lost count of the number of times we have laughed together and cried together and I can't fully express how much I admire you.

I hope today is gentle on you.

Love
Jessica


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Special love for you today Jacque,

Peta


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Jacque, I've been thinking about you all day. I hope you are having a peaceful one.

((((Jacque))))


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Jacque, I too cannot imagine the sorrow that comes with such loss. You have such strength - and yet, how do we have strength in moments of such intense heartache.

May the day bring the gentility and compassion that you so freely give to others.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Jacque is taking some time away from the boards to balance some personal life needs and may not check in for awhile. I'll let her know about the thread though she may not respond right away.

Blessings,
~Cynthia


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Because Jacque was so kind to me I must respond.
I hope you are doing well and I send you much love and happy thoughts!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I just wanted to add my







and thanks for your kindness, Jacque. Having just suffered a loss, I am deeply appreciative of your recent support, and am in awe of both your strength and your gentleness.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I have also been thinking about you. Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## LaLa (Nov 18, 2001)

love and gentleness for you in extra doses today

and love to your dh and your sweet darlings at home


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today. You have always been so kind and loving towards me during my grief and loss, please know that you are remembered and loved.
Gossamer

p.s. Amanda Leigh is also remembered and loved.


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Words cannot express where a hug needs to be! I would give anything to be with you right now. To lend you my shoulder and ears! Amanda is with you in spirit and soul~ watching and guiding you in your path until you can reach her in heaven.

Jacque, you are a best friend of mine and will always be in my heart!

Kind, gentle mamma
with a large gap in your heart
gives to those in need








Missy


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts on Amanada's birthday. It's always a strange day.

For years I was angry, hurt and depressed that not even family and friends remembered. But as time passes I grow knowing that other's don't need to acknowlege for her to be real.

I look at her tiny footprints and remember that cold December day and holding her in my arms for the first and last time.

Thank you all, I hope you know how much your words mean to me.

The ground is covered with a fresh blanket of white.
Just as you were sevral days ago.

Soon the snow will melt and fade away.
But you, not you.

You're memory will never fade.

Happy birthday spirt child


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Dear Jacque,

You're in my thoughts. I'm wishing you a peaceful, beautiful rest of the day. Your kindness, gentleness and love here and all over the board is so amazing, and such an inspiration.

Happy birthday Amanda.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Much







to you today Jacque. You and Amanda are in my thoughts today.

Haapy Birthday Amanda.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Much love to you Jacque... and to Amanda. Your support and gentle wisdom has meant more to me then words can say.

C.


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

Oh, bless you Jacque







What a beautiful poem. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

You are in our prayers today.


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Jacque, thank you for sharing that beautiful poem.

I'm thinking of you, and of your precious daughter Amanda...


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)




----------

